# Expecting an accidental litter



## sage (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey all, my recent pet store rescue is seemingly pregnant and due soon. I will update on litter size and such when they are born but I would love to find good homes for them all. She is a young rat so I believe her litter will be on the smaller side. I am located in Charlestown, Rhode Island. Please contact me if you are interested in babies, I didn't plan on her being pregnant but am doing everything in my power to keep her and her soon coming babies safe and in great homes.


----------

